# S3 Powersports on Destination Polaris



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great segment on S3 Powersports. They build some of the nicest stuff in the SideXside industry! Thats their chopped cage on my 900.






.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

S3 has everything you could possibly do to a buggy mastered. They build some sick rides


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Pretty cool watch. Thanks.


----------

